
Samuel Little Is Most Prolific Serial Killer in U.S. History, FBI Says - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/07/us/serial-killer-samuel-little.html
======
jki275
While I fully support the freedom of the press to report this, I really wish
they would show responsibility and not. I can't really find any societal value
in giving people like this notoriety. I would far rather their name be buried
and no one ever speak it.

